# The Complete Works of Thomas Manton is being reprinted!!!!!



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jul 8, 2006)

I am beside myself with joy over this. Honestly, I figured this was gone forever and we'd all have to live with the pitiful 3-volume set that is currently available.

http://www.solid-ground-books.com/detail_520.asp

$320 for this mass of gospel goodness.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 8, 2006)

They'll only publish if they get enough pre-publication orders to go through with the project. FYI

Don Kistler


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jul 9, 2006)

Don, isn't this a project that SDG could join arms with Solid Ground to make happen?



> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> They'll only publish if they get enough pre-publication orders to go through with the project. FYI
> 
> Don Kistler


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 9, 2006)

SDG is now an arm of Ligonier Ministries, and the boss of Ligonier Ministries makes those decisions now. 

Don Kistler


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jul 9, 2006)

I'll twist Sproul's arm next week. ;-)



> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> SDG is now an arm of Ligonier Ministries, and the boss of Ligonier Ministries makes those decisions now.
> 
> Don Kistler


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 9, 2006)

He is not the boss, David.

Don Kistler


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Jul 9, 2006)

Who is? 



> _Originally posted by Don Kistler_
> He is not the boss, David.
> 
> Don Kistler


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 9, 2006)

Tim Dick


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 9, 2006)

In all honesty, with all the Manton stuff I have from BoT, I am not going to order a bookshelf (as attractive as that sounds, and as *mellifluous* as Manton was). I truly am at a place where I have to say: "I have enough paper to read until I am paper myself, assuming I get through it."

I will still buy books. I can't quit, its like a virus. But I can't justify buying Manton just to say "I've got every word he wrote!"


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 9, 2006)

Finally, a reasonable man, Bruce! Please tell your pastor Carl Bogue I said hello.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 9, 2006)

Check--can do. I'm assuming you saw him when Ligonier came to Akron last year?


----------



## MW (Jul 9, 2006)

Bruce,

I'm not sure if I've got every word. I certainly have everything published under his name, including a list of his library that was sold after his decease. At any rate, as a reformed minister I would not want to be without one word he wrote. The index itself is gold.


----------



## Don Kistler (Jul 9, 2006)

For you men who want "every word," check E-bay. I bought a set of Manton's works on CD rom for next to nothing. You can also get Christopher Love, Thomas Watson, John Gill, and several others. They are usually scans in pdf files, but a lot cheaper than a multi-volume set of books.

And yes, Bruce, I did see Carl in Akron last year.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 10, 2006)

See this thread. As noted there, the EPP is also working on a reprint of his collected works. 

Manton's biography may be read here and some of his works are accessible online here.

Bruce, Excellent employment of the word "mellifluous" -- sweet!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 2, 2007)

Update from SGCB on Complete Works of Thomas Manton


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 9, 2007)

There is an 1870 edition set of Manton's works (volumes 16, 18 & 19 missing) for sale on Ebay (starting bid approx. $10.00).


----------

